# High Spec RWD motors



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Given that we know the Performance versions of the Model 3 will have motors that tested higher than average in terms of power output (and perhaps efficiency by logical extension), then would it perhaps make sense that early production RWD models were manufactured before Tesla had started setting aside the higher spec motors? If so, the early production RWD cars would have motors that, on average, are a bit more powerful than the RWD motors on cars produced after the Performance model went into production (or at whatever point Tesla started culling the motors that tested to the higher spec).


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

I think at the price point of the Model 3... there are going to be more and more enthusiast purchasing them. By enthusiast I mean people that have had modded ICE cars in the past with bigger turbos, free flowing exhaust, software tuning.

That being said at some point someone will break the coding on the Model 3 and unleash more power since with the Model 3 there will be a market for it. Maybe a software tuning company like APR or CobbTuning.

I can see that they’d have to get past any software security, then as part of the new coding they’d have to block automatic software updates from Tesla so they can’t BRICK the car... as new software updates come along the tuning company can incorporate their performance coding and send it to their customers.

Maybe someone can come up with a device that intercepts the signal from the computer and tricks the motor into giving more power as another alternative.

It’s like Fast and the Furious in the future... don’t need to overnight parts from Japan anymore... just have the file emailed while you enjoy your tuna no crust sandwich.


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

Clever.


----------

